# If 20 Million Illegal Aliens Left America-----



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Tina Griego, journalist for the Denver Rocky Mountain News wrote a column 
titled, "Mexican Visitor's Lament" -- 10/25/07.

She interviewed Mexican journalist Evangelina Hernandez while visiting 
Denver last week. Hernandez said, "They (illegal aliens) pay rent, buy 
groceries, buy clothes...What Happens to your country's economy if 20 
million people go away?" That's a good question - it deserves an answer. 
Over 80 percent of Americans demand secured borders and illegal migration 
stopped. But what would happen if all 20 million or more vacated America? 
The answers may surprise you!

In California, if 3.5 million illegal aliens moved back to Mexico, it would 
leave an extra $10.2 billion to spend on overloaded school systems, bankrupt 
hospitals and overrun prisons. It would leave highways cleaner, safer and 
less congested.. Everyone could understand one another as Englis h became 
the dominant language again.

In Colorado, 500,000 illegal migrants, plus their 300,000 kids and 
grand-kids - would move back 'home', mostly to Mexico. That would save 
Coloradans an estimated $2 billion (other experts say $7 billion) annually 
in taxes that pay for schooling, medical, social-services and incarceration 
costs. It means 12,000 gang members would vanish out of Denver alone.

Colorado would save more than $20 million in prison costs, and the terror 
that those 7,300 alien criminals set upon local citizens. Denver Officer Don 
Young and hundreds of Colorado victims would not have suffered death, 
accidents, rapes and other crimes by illegals.

Denver Public Schools would not suffer a 67 percent drop-out/flunk-out rate 
because of thousands of illegal alien students speaking 41 different 
languages. At least 200,000 vehicles would vanish from our gridlocked cities 
in Colorado.

Denver's four percent unemployment rate woul d vanish as our working poor 
would gain jobs at a living wage.

In Florida, 1.5 million illegals would return the Sunshine State back to 
America, the rule of law, and English.

In Chicago, Illinois, 2.1 million illegals would free up hospitals, schools, 
prisons and highways for a safer, cleaner and more crime-free experience.

If 20 million illegal aliens returned 'home' --

If 20 million illegal aliens returned 'home', the U.S. Economy would return 
to the rule of law. Employers would hire legal American citizens at a living 
wage. Everyone would pay their fair share of taxes because they wouldn't be 
working off the books. That would result in an additional $401 Billion in 
IRS income taxes collected annually, and an equal amount for local, state 
and city coffers.

No more push '1' for Spanish or '2' for English. No more confusion in 
American schools that now must contend with over 100 languages that degrade 
the educational system for American kids. Our overcrowded schools would lose 
more than two million illegal alien kids at a cost of billions in ESL and 
free breakfasts and lunches.

We would lose 500,000 illegal criminal alien inmates at a cost of more than 
$1.6 billion annually. That includes 15,000 MS-13 gang members who 
distribute $130 billion in drugs annually would vacate our country.

In cities like L.A., 20,000 members of the '18th Street Gang' would vanish 
from our nation. No more Mexican forgery gangs for ID theft from Americans! 
No more foreign rapists and child molesters!

Losing more than 20 million people would clear up our crowded highways and 
gridlock. Cleaner air and less drinking and driving American deaths by 
illegal aliens!

America's economy is drained. Taxpayers are harmed. Employers get rich. Over 
$80 billion annually wouldn't return to the aliens' home countries by cash 
transfers. Illegal migrants earned half that money untaxed, which further 
drains America's economy - which currently suffers an $8.7 trillion debt.

At least 400,000 anchor babies would not be born in our country, costing us 
$109 billion per year per cycle. At least 86 hospitals in California, 
Georgia and Florida would still be operating instead of being bankrupt out 
of existence because illegals pay nothing via the EMTOLA Act.

Americans wouldn't suffer thousands of TB and hepatitis cases rampant in our 
country-brought in by illegals unscreened at our borders.

Our cities would see 20 million less people driving, polluting and grid 
locking our cities. It would also put the 'progressives' on the horns of a 
dilemma; illegal aliens and their families cause 11 percent of our 
greenhouse gases..

Over one million of Mexico's poorest citizens now live inside and along our 
border from Brownsville, Texas to San Diego, California in what the New York 
Times called, "colonias" or new neighborhoods. Trou ble is, those living 
areas resemble Bombay and Calcutta where grinding poverty, filth, diseases, 
drugs, crimes, no sanitation and worse. They live without sewage, clean 
water, streets, electricity, roads or any kind of sanitation. The New York 
Times reported them to be America's new "Third World" inside our own 
country. Within 20 years, at their current growth rate, they expect 
20 million residents of those colonias. (I've seen them personally in Texas 
and Arizona; it's sickening beyond anything you can imagine.) By enforcing 
our laws, we could repatriate them back to Mexico.

We should invite 20 million aliens to go home, fix their own countries 
and/or make a better life in Mexico. We already invite a million people into 
our country legally more than all other countries combined annually. We 
cannot and must not allow anarchy at our borders, more anarchy within our 
borders and growing lawlessness at every level in our nation It's time to 
stand up for our country, our culture, our civilization and our way of life.

Interesting Statistics. Here are 14 reasons illegal aliens should vacate 
America, and I hope they are forwarded over and over again until they are 
read so many times that the reader gets sick of reading them:

1. $11 billion to $22 billion dollars are spent each year on welfare to 
illegal aliens. http://tinyurl.com/zob77

2. $2.2 billion dollars are spent each year on food assistance programs such 
as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 
http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexechtml

3. $2.5 billion dollars are spent each year on Medicaid for illegal aliens. 
http://www.cis.org/articles/2004/fiscalexechtml

4. $12 billion dollars are spent each year on primary and secondary school 
education for children here illegally and they cannot speak a word of 
English! http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

5. $17 billion dollars are spent each year for education for the 
American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor 
babies. http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

6. $3 Million Dollars PER DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

7. 30% percent of all federal prison inmates are illegal aliens. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

8. $90 billion dollars are spent each year on illegal aliens for welfare & 
social services by the American 
taxpayers. http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html

9. $200 billion dollars per year in suppressed American wages are caused by 
the illegal 
aliens. http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

10. The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and 
a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children 
are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the US. 
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html

11. During the year 2005, there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that 
crossed our southern border with as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from 
terrorist countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroine, 
and marijuana crossed into the U.S. from the southern border. 
http://tinyurl.com/t9sht

12. The National Policy Institute estimates that the total cost of mass 
deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion, or an average cost of 
between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period. 
http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pub...p?b=deportation

13. In 2006, illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances back to 
their countries of origin. http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm

14. The dark side of illegal immigration: Nearly one million sex crimes are 
committed by illegal immigrants in the United 
States!" http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html

The total cost is a whopping $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

338 billion, isnt that like 5 million spent on each illegal ?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I work in Brownsville, Texas, their description of the "Colonias" is exaggerated a great deal.

The rest I will leave other people to comment on. I find that if one part of a description is exagerrated then most likely the entire description is without merit. Take that for what it is worth.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

armac said:


> I work in Brownsville, Texas, their description of the "Colonias" is exaggerated a great deal.
> 
> The rest I will leave other people to comment on. I find that if one part of a description is exagerrated then most likely the entire description is without merit. Take that for what it is worth.


what did they exagerate? ive never seen them im just curious.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

BlackLabel said:


> Tina Griego, journalist for the Denver Rocky Mountain News wrote a column
> titled, "Mexican Visitor's Lament" -- 10/25/07.


For a moment there, I thought her name said "Tina Gri*n*go"
















While I agree with some of your facts, whats to say that if we did vacate America with all of these illegals, would it change anything?

Who'd do all the common work that most americans deem 'degrading'? (ie. Janitorial/Sanitation Work, construction, public works)

With the cost of living on the rise, demand for higher paying jobs would result. Ultimately, companies and corporations would have to cut employment inorder to pay these high-paying jobs...than we're back to square one...hiring "qualified" workers for dirt cheap.

What about outsourcing? We all know it happens.

I don't understand much of business and how it works but I do see that America has gone corporate, offering services to the LOWEST bidder. What I'm saying is, with all the facts you present about us saving money, does it really save money if we deport these illegals?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

"Over one million of Mexico's poorest citizens now live inside and along our 
border from Brownsville, Texas to San Diego, California in what the New York 
Times called, "colonias" or new neighborhoods. *Trou ble is, those living 
areas resemble Bombay and Calcutta where grinding poverty, filth, diseases, 
drugs, crimes, no sanitation and worse. They live without sewage, clean 
water, streets, electricity, roads or any kind of sanitation." *

Very exaggerrated


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

great topic great report make loads of sence send them back


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


No, but the deportation of illegal inmates and gang members and the severe penalizing of companies that hire illegals will be an excellent start.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think provisions against granting automatic citizenship to "anchor babies" would help, too.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

All BS...........

I find it funny that people believe that the so-called "anchor babies" should not be citzens.

That will never happen....
Keep dreaming people...

The exdous of people from Latin America to the USA, is the direct result of decades of colonization by the US into Mexico, central america, and south america.

And what I mean by colonization is the corp. world and the control over a young country by HIGH interset loans.

As you sow so shall you reap


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> All BS...........
> 
> I find it funny that people believe that the so-called "anchor babies" should not be citzens.
> 
> ...


Have you been to Mexico lately, do you know what Mexican banks are charging Mexican citizens for loans?

"Banco Azteca's figures suggest that given the chance, working-class Mexicans will use banking services, even when interest rates are high. It charges *45 to 50 percent for personal and consumer loans*"

Your people are raping their own people little sadboy.

Reap that, sad one


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> Have you been to Mexico lately, do you know what Mexican banks are charging Mexican citizens for loans?
> 
> Your people are raping their own people little sadboy.
> 
> Reap that, sad one


Do you know who owns most of the companies in Mexico, Central America, and South America?
It is US companies.

So do yourself a favor and go to your local library and read a few books on history on the subject.

I have been to Mexico lately but I do take out loans there since I am not a Mexican Citzen. I am one of the so-called "anchor babies" you and YOUR kind think I should not be a citzen of the US.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

tell me why anchor babies should be citizens?? what's the difference in dumping a baby out of a cooch across the border and throwing one over the fence??

i don't get it really


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

And what do you mean by "little sadboy" are you trying to belittle me or scare me cause your some big bad cop on p-f.



Boobah said:


> tell me why anchor babies should be citizens?? what's the difference in dumping a baby out of a cooch across the border and throwing one over the fence??
> 
> i don't get it really


Tell me why I shouldnt be a citizen of the USA.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> tell me why anchor babies should be citizens?? what's the difference in dumping a baby out of a cooch across the border and throwing one over the fence??
> 
> i don't get it really


Tell me why I shouldnt be a citizen of the USA.
[/quote]

i'm not going to play the sympathy card with you. close this sh*t people's feelings are going to get hurt


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I am not asking you to play the sympathy card with me. 
I am not mad nor do I care really what you think.

But I am asking you a question.
Tell me why I shouldnt be a citizen of the USA.

If you believe anchor babies shouldnt be citzens, then why?
Give me good facts to support what you are saying.

I am one of those anchor babies and I would like to know why I shouldnt be a citzen.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

alrighty then, the reason you're a us citizen is the 14th amendment to the constitution which was written after the civil war to allow slaves and children of slaves to have immediatel citizenship. It was never intended to read, come here while you're pregnant and give us your baby.

and either way, the argument isn't that you shouldn't be a citizen, but the argument is that having the baby shouldn't be a quick path to citizenship for the parents. There's a line and a procedure, and having a baby is a way to cut in line.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sadboy said:


> tell me why anchor babies should be citizens?? what's the difference in dumping a baby out of a cooch across the border and throwing one over the fence??
> 
> i don't get it really


Tell me why I shouldnt be a citizen of the USA.
[/quote]

if your parents were here illegally then why should they be rewarded by giving birth in place they dont legally belong in.

lets say someone is on vacation in europe and had a kid would that make the child a citizen of a european country even though the parents arent legal citizens? it makes no sense to claim citizen ship where ever you happen to be born.

i dont men this to be an insult towards you or the decisions your parents made, chances are you all have a better life and future here but illegal immigration is a problem in this country and teh immigration process needs to be revamped, its not realistic to even begin thinking about deportation but the process of making people legal citizens needs to be accellerated. i dont care who wants to come here and work as long as they pay taxes just like i do..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> Have you been to Mexico lately, do you know what Mexican banks are charging Mexican citizens for loans?
> 
> Your people are raping their own people little sadboy.
> 
> Reap that, sad one


Do you know who owns most of the companies in Mexico, Central America, and South America?
It is US companies.

So do yourself a favor and go to your local library and read a few books on history on the subject.

I have been to Mexico lately but I do take out loans there since I am not a Mexican Citzen. I am one of the so-called "anchor babies" you and YOUR kind think I should not be a citzen of the US.
[/quote]

Banks like BBVA who are Spanish banks but own Bancomer in Mexico, and have a huge prescence in Mexico are currently buying up American banks like Texas State Bank, Laredo National Bank, State National Bank and Compass bank, so your theory own who owns who is a little flawed there anchor baby.

You have a chip on your shoulder, you seem to think the US owes illegals something, come to the country legally and you get your fair share. Come illegally and you should be shipped home, anchor babies and all.

You ever get back into selling stolen goods on EBay anymore or did you give that up?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

It is one hell of a line. But me & my family got in it and now, we are in America legally. Went thru all the BS procedures, screenings, embassy interviews, medical check-ups, vaccinations, physical exams,etc. I am a first generation immigrant to the USA in my family. No one else in my side or wife's side is in America. We left everyone else back home and started a new life here. its a tough & humbling experience...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> tell me why anchor babies should be citizens?? what's the difference in dumping a baby out of a cooch across the border and throwing one over the fence??
> 
> i don't get it really


Tell me why I shouldnt be a citizen of the USA.
[/quote]

If you get scared over a discussion on an internet board you are a poor specimen of a man, do not be scared "little sad boy" . Just making fun of you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


No, but the deportation of illegal inmates and gang members and the severe penalizing of companies that hire illegals will be an excellent start.
[/quote]

I say before we deport anyone, we need to secure the border. Why waste time and resources on deportation when they can just pop right back in ?

And those that are here now that abide the law can stay


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BlackLabel said:


> The total cost is a whopping $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR!!!


That number is complete BS. There are "only" 20 million people here...

I dont think you can just sum this stuff up.

I aint a mexican, but I can see why they coming here... shieet - I would...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> The total cost is a whopping $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR!!!


That number is complete BS. There are "only" 20 million people here...

I dont think you can just sum this stuff up.

I aint a mexican, but I can see why they coming here... shieet - I would...
[/quote]
everyone understands why theyre coming here. the problem is we cant let everyone who wants to come here do so. and we should have ZERO illegals! we allow more people to enter legally per year than the rest of the world combined...as far as the number, it comes out to like 16,000 something per person..in 06 the average cost to keep a person in jail was $24440....its entirely possible


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


Pay an open bounty to anyone who retrieves an illegal. The Mexican government can pay it, if they don't, take them 12 miles out and dump them in the ocean. Then it can happen. Alive preferred, dead if needed. It's an invasion it should be treated as such.
Give them 3 months notice that this will be the new policy, so they can leaveon their own.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I love these BIG articles with BIG numbers and BIG facts, that have no real place in the current situation. 20 MILLION "illegals"

arent going anywhere anytime soon. There are too many people and too many variables in this situation to allow for any real

changes to occur. This country was built upon the shoulders of immigrants legally and illegally, its the way things used to work,

how they work now and how they will continue to be into the future. C'mon lets be realist's here, not BIG fake spoonfed fact

dreamers. This whole situation is strait up BUSINESS and we all know it. Everyone wants to make money and lets be honost its a

scramble everywhere in this country, whatever it takes is the mentality, and that means hiring illegals and paying .02 cents an

hour instead of minimum for joe lazy a$$ schmo. I dont see what the debate is here, because this article is somthing out of Willy

Wonkas factory of fake dreams. Plain and simple people come here to put some dough in the bank. Thats THE WAY IT IS!

The "illegals" keep making money so they keep coming. I dont understand why people keep attacking the illegals?!?!? How about

BIG RICK JOHNSON owner of the local meat packing plant driving his caddy whose smiling ear to ear because his plant had such

a productive year. Its not the people who come here, some are bad apples but thats a given its the guy who signs these illegals

checks or hands him or her their envelope with cash. Its the cheating low life slave drivers who hire these people that are the

problem. Will that ever end? Nope...those dollar signs are too strong for all the kind and happy people involved... People were

pissed back in the day when the Irish came here, then the Germans, then Italians, and everyone else in between now its the

Mexicans. Just another page in the history books.

//rant end.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok so just like many people have said on here, we need to get rid of all illegals. the proof is there, even if there wasn't proof on what it would do for the economy THEY ARE ILLEGAL

and as far as ancho babies, illegals....get out!!! do you get self satisfaction that your cheating the system? do you feel good that your robbing the own rightful citzens of its own money? that your destroying the economy? if you want the great life that we Americans have then go through the system!!!

I aplaud Doktordet for going through it all to become an American Citizen...i wish we had more people in the world like you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


Pay an open bounty to anyone who retrieves an illegal. The Mexican government can pay it, if they don't, take them 12 miles out and dump them in the ocean. Then it can happen. Alive preferred, dead if needed. It's an invasion it should be treated as such.
Give them 3 months notice that this will be the new policy, so they can leaveon their own.
[/quote]

Hahaha... have you sent this plan to your representative or senator yet ?


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I love these BIG articles with BIG numbers and BIG facts, that have no real place in the current situation. 20 MILLION "illegals"
> 
> arent going anywhere anytime soon. I dont see what the debate is here
> //rant end.


do you take this same approach to when your child is dying? just let it happen?

p.s. are you Rick Johnson...cause thats what i get from this? If we dont let them in Big Rick Johnson (aka you) wont be able to hire the illegals so...problem solved


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That post by Maddy fish kind of reminds me of how bounty hunters in the 1800's used to get a couple of bucks back in the day

for indian scalps in the western US territories.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> You have a chip on your shoulder, you seem to think the US owes illegals something, come to the country legally and you get your fair share. Come illegally and you should be shipped home, anchor babies and all.
> 
> You ever get back into selling stolen goods on EBay anymore or did you give that up?


No my problem is that people seem to forget the reason those countrys are in the shape they are in because the way the USA shaped all those countries when they first started out after most if not all of them broke away from Eurpe. The US is the one who invested money in them and took control of the resources.

My ebay stuff is going just fine, been caught in any police beating videos lately?


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

sadboy said:


> You have a chip on your shoulder, you seem to think the US owes illegals something, come to the country legally and you get your fair share. Come illegally and you should be shipped home, anchor babies and all.
> 
> You ever get back into selling stolen goods on EBay anymore or did you give that up?


No my problem is that people seem to forget the reason those countrys are in the shape they are in because the way the USA shaped all those countries when they first started out after most if not all of them broke away from Eurpe. The US is the one who invested money in them and took control of the resources.

My ebay stuff is going just fine, been caught in any police beating videos lately?
[/quote]
Please Explain how "USA shaped all those countries"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Boobah said:


> alrighty then, the reason you're a us citizen is the 14th amendment to the constitution which was written after the civil war to allow slaves and children of slaves to have immediatel citizenship. It was never intended to read, come here while you're pregnant and give us your baby.
> 
> and either way, the argument isn't that you shouldn't be a citizen, but the argument is that having the baby shouldn't be a quick path to citizenship for the parents. There's a line and a procedure, and having a baby is a way to cut in line.


I know perfectly well why I am a citzen and about the 14th amendment.
The same can be said about just all the amendments. 
Amendments were writien for one purpose by as time has passed those laws have been interpreted to meet the needs of the times. Which is why I am here and most people are here by the matter.

And who says those parents become or are on the path for Citzenship. It use to happen that way but it dosent happen any more. Just cause a person comes here illgealy, and have a child, that does not mean they will become citzens.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

eddyhead said:


> I love these BIG articles with BIG numbers and BIG facts, that have no real place in the current situation. 20 MILLION "illegals"
> 
> arent going anywhere anytime soon. I dont see what the debate is here
> //rant end.


do you take this same approach to when your child is dying? just let it happen?

p.s. are you Rick Johnson...cause thats what i get from this? If we dont let them in Big Rick Johnson (aka you) wont be able to hire the illegals so...problem solved
[/quote]

The "RICK JOHNSON" comment is an OBVIOUS FAKE EXAMPLE that requires the reader to INFER.

20 million "illegals" and a child of mine are two seperate situations. I can INFER what you are trying to get at with your comment

though. I do find it important to keep this country stable economically as well as in it many social facets BUT. The situation is not going

to remedy itself simply by saying "GET OUT @!#$!". This article essentially says this and its completley unrealistic. The situation must

be dealt with as it is in the present time. The problem here is the people who hire the illegals and give them the money that they keep

coming back for.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> Please Explain how "USA shaped all those countries"


after the USA revolution. And the fact that many people from latin America sent troops to help in the the revolution. A fact that mean school childern today are never told.

Many of the countries in the latins wanted to mirror what the USA did and break away from Eurpe. Many people from Mexico, central America, and south America had hope the US would help. They did not.

Ethier way they brook away and were in fincanical ruin becuase of the wars. Many rich US companys then allowed loans/invested into the new countrys. 
By what those countries got was the sour end of the deal. those countrys were forced to provided cheap labor and keep almost no profits. Heck why do you think to this day, that US has been opposed to idea of any country in Latins to become communist.

You want a good read, then read Harvest of Empire: A History of Latinos in America


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

How I see things:

It is rediclious to have any law stating that any kids born in America are American citizens. If you parents are American citizens...great...if not....you be SOL.

Illegal immigrants should get zero healthcare, schooling, or any social benefit what so ever. Just because the Mexican government is destroying their country is no reason we should be forced to pick up the pieces...or any other country for that matter.

As far as doing the menial jobs....I remember when I was a kid...going and picking strawberries with my mom when we were dirt poor. Horrible job...but when you are a proud person....you do what you need to when times are tough. With hard work...she was able to not only take care of two boys...but open her own restaurant and provide for her boys. I have zero tolerance for people that sit on their ass and collect $...we can fill every vacant job position with people on welfare...and all we do is pay for the daycare. If you dont want to work....fine.....have fun on the street.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I love these BIG articles with BIG numbers and BIG facts, that have no real place in the current situation. 20 MILLION "illegals"
> 
> arent going anywhere anytime soon. I dont see what the debate is here
> //rant end.


do you take this same approach to when your child is dying? just let it happen?

p.s. are you Rick Johnson...cause thats what i get from this? If we dont let them in Big Rick Johnson (aka you) wont be able to hire the illegals so...problem solved
[/quote]

The "RICK JOHNSON" comment is an OBVIOUS FAKE EXAMPLE that requires the reader to INFER.

20 million "illegals" and a child of mine are two seperate situations. I can INFER what you are trying to get at with your comment

though. I do find it important to keep this country stable economically as well as in it many social facets BUT. The situation is not going

to remedy itself simply by saying "GET OUT @!#$!". This article essentially says this and its completley unrealistic. The situation must

be dealt with as it is in the present time. The problem here is the people who hire the illegals and give them the money that they keep

coming back for.
[/quote]
i understand it was an "FAKE" example. and i realize 20 million is alot and i know the cheap labor is why it aint happening...but like i said earlier Why Let it happen? I know it has happen before in history... but Why let it happen? History will always repeat its self just as it is now...so lets do something, and stop it from hapenning


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> How I see things:
> 
> It is rediclious to have any law stating that any kids born in America are American citizens. If you parents are American citizens...great...if not....you be SOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

A likely solution to the US Immigration problem is probably not gonna happen, at least in my lifetime since America has learned from the past and has been burned because of it. America does not want to become the next Nazi Germany by starting to hunt down the illegals (whatever nationality they may be) and get international uproar for it. Dont get me wrong. An illegal is an illegal. Period. Now, to go about knocking on people's front doors, raiding residences & businessess,etc. on a large scale (20 million) will defintiely bring about social unrest & chaos. I could just see the tree huggers now, crawling out of the woodwork and protesting the violation of human rights & dignity. The State Department is working overtime to try and improve the international image of the good ole USA, to try and to bring it back to the days wherein much of the world respected the AMerican flag, wherein much of the world would see the Stars & Stripes and have a general opinion that it represents the good, champion of the oppressed & the "Peace Maker of the World", etc.

Then of course, we also have the political card. Politicians have too much at stake to do a radical "social cleansing" of illegals. They need the latino votes, the minority votes, and of course, if they are able to legalize the illegals here (amnesty) those are also potential pastures for more votes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> Why is it rediclious? I dont think it is. If you are born in the US, then you are a citizen of the US, end of story.


It is ridiculous because it doesnt make any sense. Hurry....run over the boarder and squat out a kid so it can be a citizen of that country and not stuck in our shitty situation! Oh wait...maybe people should think before they get pregnant...and work to become a citizen of the country they want to live in...AND THEN HAVE A KID.


> And I wonder who really destroyed those goverments.


Your right...it makes more sense to worry about what happened 100 years ago then trying to clean up a fucked up government that is run by drug dealers. Lets just sit back and let our country go to sh*t...instead of doing something about it. Mexico is a gold mine.....and if the citizens would concentrate on changing how things are running...instead of burring their head in the ground...or climbing fences...they would realize this.


> Nice to know that people who hire those illegals are the upper class and some middle class who look the other way just to save a buck or ten.


Who else do you think would hire anyone...illegal or not? 


> But do you ever stop to think who is really sitting on their ass and collecting benfits. Most illegals I know have jobs and pay taxes of some sort.


You missed my point....if we deported the illegals then the lazy as people that are sucking the tit of America could either fill those jobs, find a different job, or enjoy life on the street...either way....we could get them off public assistance.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The only person I have seen on this broad that has some good valid points is diddye and I see that he is looking at the post. And I mean as far as the anit-amnesty & anti-illegals.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> The only person I have seen on this broad that has some good valid points is diddye and I see that he is looking at the post. And I mean as far as the anit-amnesty & anti-illegals.


That hurts.....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

> It is ridiculous because it doesnt make any sense. Hurry....run over the boarder and squat out a kid so it can be a citizen of that country and not stuck in our shitty situation! Oh wait...maybe people should think before they get pregnant...and work to become a citizen of the country they want to live in...AND THEN HAVE A KID.


People in this country have it a lot better then third world countries. I dont see anything wrong with trying to give your keep a better chance in life. 
And since when do laws make sense?



> Your right...it makes more sense to worry about what happened 100 years ago then trying to clean up a fucked up government that is run by drug dealers. Lets just sit back and let our country go to sh*t...instead of doing something about it. Mexico is a gold mine.....and if the citizens would concentrate on changing how things are running...instead of burring their head in the ground...or climbing fences...they would realize this.


No your are missing the point that US still controls the lives of most people in Mexico, Central/South America. They have control it 100 years ago and they control it today. I am not talking about the IS goverment but the corporations do. Why do you think people in US do not like President Hugo Chávez of Venezuela. Because he wants the latins to break away from US influence.



> Who else do you think would hire anyone...illegal or not?


But the people who hire have the power to stop the illegals coming here. If illegals could not find work, do you think they would really come. They have jobs lined up before they even start on there jorney north.



> You missed my point....if we deported the illegals then the lazy as people that are sucking the tit of America could either fill those jobs, find a different job, or enjoy life on the street...either way....we could get them off public assistance.


No I think you are wrong. You and I know that public assistance is not going ANYWERE. those people would never get off there ass and work. So long as then know that the check comes on the 1st.



Grosse Gurke said:


> The only person I have seen on this broad that has some good valid points is diddye and I see that he is looking at the post. And I mean as far as the anit-amnesty & anti-illegals.


That hurts.....
[/quote]

OKay I am sorry you too









But you and him are one of the few on this topic.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, as far as anchor babies, my view is this-

The law as it currently stands is crappy. Anchor babies shouldn't have a right to stay. However, since that is the law NOW, there is no possible or legal way to deny those citizens the right to stay. As we said when we were kids "no indian giving". Until the law is changed, those who were born here should stay legally and any future law shouldn't be retroactive. It isn't their fault that their parents broke the law. If the parents are caught, they should be deported but the baby should stay if they want(kinda like that story w/ that boy and mother that sought asylum in the catholic church). For future babies, we should make it clear that they can't skirt the law by giving birth on American soil.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> People in this country have it a lot better then third world countries. I dont see anything wrong with trying to give your keep a better chance in life.
> And since when do laws make sense?


When it is at the expense of my family...I see a problem with it. I dont have any problem with legal immigration and working hard to provide a better life for your kids...but I do have a problem with people leaching off the prosperity of others...and stealing a better life for their kids.



> No your are missing the point that US still controls the lives of most people in Mexico, Central/South America. They have control it 100 years ago and they control it today. I am not talking about the IS goverment but the corporations do. Why do you think people in US do not like President Hugo Chávez of Venezuela. Because he wants the latins to break away from US influence.


OK...lets assume that is true. You dont think the upper class and members of the Mexican government are not living fat because of this? So instead of doing what Hugo is doing....and fighting it....Mexico just bends over and takes it. And FYI..it isnt the people of the US that have an issue with Hugo...what he does or doesnt do wont effect me in the least.


> But the people who hire have the power to stop the illegals coming here. If illegals could not find work, do you think they would really come. They have jobs lined up before they even start on there jorney north.


Of course the people in power dont want to stop it...they are benefiting off it. It is the average American citizen that is getting screwed here....not the rich. Why do you think it is the average guy on this board that is pissed off about this...how about because illegal immigration is costing my family $. I get zero benefit from it...and am the one paying for it. So the rich in this country benefit....the illegals benefit....while the middle class in this country get screwed.....sounds like a win/win for everyone.....


> No I think you are wrong. You and I know that public assistance is not going ANYWERE. those people would never get off there ass and work. So long as then know that the check comes on the 1st.


In my system...the check only comes when you get off your ass and work for it.



> OKay I am sorry you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Sadboy im still confused how the US detroyed all those governments? you mentioned about the break away from Europe...but it aint our fault that we can't liberate everyone. IMO most countries are lucky we do half of what we do...I dont see many other countries handing out charity like we do.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=walmart
check this out
im not knowledgable eenough to get into this argument, but i read this a while back on the subject. its interesting, very sarcastic, but a good read i think.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Nick G said:


> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=walmart
> check this out
> im not knowledgable eenough to get into this argument, but i read this a while back on the subject. its interesting, very sarcastic, but a good read i think.


that was the most retarded write up ive ever seen. first the guy boasts about how badass he is because he shhowed up some radio host, then proceeds to tell me how illegal aliens arent taking jobs from americans because they arent literally sneaking up on americans and stealing their jobs in a literal sense. WTF. and thats where i stopped reading, after the cartoon. worthless


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont understand why most mexicans seem to think its their RIGHT to be here. We dont owe them sh*t, and bordering a country is not a reason to assume you can go there if you want. There are plenty of people in SA and Africa that would kill to come here. Should we go get them too? Times are alot worse in other parts of the world then mexico. It might suck there, but it could be worse, and frankly its not the USs f*cking problem.

You can blame us for whatever you want, but its not our fault mexico is the way it is. Its mexicos fault mexico sucks. Mexicans would rather flee here than try to fix there problems. And they seem to care less that they are not wanted.

US has done plenty to try and help mexico, but you cant help people who wont help themselves. If we weren't here, someone would have just came and taking that shitty country along time ago.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

I was born in honduras, and adopted by my american mother and father when i was a baby, thus I am considered an american citizen. I dont think illegal immigrants have the right to come here illegally, get pregnant, and have a child here. Who pays for them to have the baby and take care of it? Americans do. i dont think the baby should be considered an american citizen. sorry. your parents were here illegally to start with. However. I have no problem if you want to join the military, then become a united states citizen. If you are willing to die for america then by god you are an american in my eyes. myself, along with many other americans joined the military. We EARNED our citizenship.

If you want to talk about my country and complain that we are responsible for gangs, drugs, violence, corruption, poverty, in your country. I wont try and stop you if you want to move back and try and do something about it.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

sadboy said:


> You have a chip on your shoulder, you seem to think the US owes illegals something, come to the country legally and you get your fair share. Come illegally and you should be shipped home, anchor babies and all.
> 
> You ever get back into selling stolen goods on EBay anymore or did you give that up?


No my problem is that people seem to forget the reason those countrys are in the shape they are in because the way the USA shaped all those countries when they first started out after most if not all of them broke away from Eurpe. The US is the one who invested money in them and took control of the resources.

My ebay stuff is going just fine, been caught in any police beating videos lately?
[/quote]

Sadboy. I am curious...What is Mexico's policy with respect to citizenship in Mexico? Let's say I get a girl knocked up, wait about 39 weeks, then take her to Cabo on vacation. While laying on the beach or, perhaps, while waiting in the buffet line, this girl pops out the kid. Does my kid have Mexican citizenship? If so, can the girl I knocked up stay and become a citizen also? What about me? Can I stay too? Oh...and while I am awaiting this decision, can I have a driver's license too? What if I run out of cash in Cabo? Can I get hooked up with some free cash?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


Pay an open bounty to anyone who retrieves an illegal. The Mexican government can pay it, if they don't, take them 12 miles out and dump them in the ocean. Then it can happen. Alive preferred, dead if needed. It's an invasion it should be treated as such.
Give them 3 months notice that this will be the new policy, so they can leaveon their own.
[/quote]

Oh boy... what a plan. let me guess, another plan of yours would include nuking the whole middle east?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Nick G said:


> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=walmart
> check this out
> im not knowledgable eenough to get into this argument, but i read this a while back on the subject. its interesting, very sarcastic, but a good read i think.


makes a lot of sense...

I dont think illegals are taking jobs away from americans I think the large companies are taking jobs away from americans and trying to save $$$ on labor. If we didnt have $8 min wage... maybe it would be more fair to the poor americans...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah thats all i mean, that dude that writes that site is an ass, but on certain subjects he makes interesting points.
i think that its the people who hire the illegals that are to blame.
parallel to not busting the crackheads, bust the crack dealers, and then the crackheads will go away.
but like i said, im not very knowledgable on the facts of this subject, so i jsut bring it up.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sKuz said:


> I was born in honduras, and adopted by my american mother and father when i was a baby, thus I am considered an american citizen. I dont think illegal immigrants have the right to come here illegally, get pregnant, and have a child here. Who pays for them to have the baby and take care of it? Americans do. i dont think the baby should be considered an american citizen. sorry. your parents were here illegally to start with. However. I have no problem if you want to join the military, then become a united states citizen. If you are willing to die for america then by god you are an american in my eyes. myself, along with many other americans joined the military. We EARNED our citizenship.
> 
> If you want to talk about my country and complain that we are responsible for gangs, drugs, violence, corruption, poverty, in your country. I wont try and stop you if you want to move back and try and do something about it.


I agree with you on some points but I will say that people dont have the right to speed over the limits on the highways - but if there are no cops looking - guess what... everyone would be speeding.

If the laws are not enforced with illegals, how can we expect illegals to follow them? We wouldnt.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I was born in honduras, and adopted by my american mother and father when i was a baby, thus I am considered an american citizen. I dont think illegal immigrants have the right to come here illegally, get pregnant, and have a child here. Who pays for them to have the baby and take care of it? Americans do. i dont think the baby should be considered an american citizen. sorry. your parents were here illegally to start with. However. I have no problem if you want to join the military, then become a united states citizen. If you are willing to die for america then by god you are an american in my eyes. myself, along with many other americans joined the military. We EARNED our citizenship.
> 
> If you want to talk about my country and complain that we are responsible for gangs, drugs, violence, corruption, poverty, in your country. I wont try and stop you if you want to move back and try and do something about it.


I agree with you on some points but I will say that people dont have the right to speed over the limits on the highways - but if there are no cops looking - guess what... everyone would be speeding.

If the laws are not enforced with illegals, how can we expect illegals to follow them? We wouldnt.
[/quote]

That doesn't make it ok or anything since they're still breaking the law but can't blame them for trying, like it says on the statue of liberty - " Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free "


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I understand how to average Joe feels about this. Heck, I hate my tax dollars being wasted on people who just want a free ride.

But guess what, people are willing to die to get here are the Americans I want. I want those people who are willing to work and make somthing for themselfs.

but guess what, the middle class does not control this country. It is the elite. 
The masses have been fooled into thinking they can make a change.
The elites want cheap labor.

The goverment could stop this, but the corporations just pay the lawmakers to look another way.

Yes it sucks but that it is.

Now my grip on this is that people dont seem to understand the reason the latin countrys are in the shape they are in is because of the direct result of control by elite in this country. Who still control it today with trade. Most companies in Mexico are backed by American companies. Thise same companies keep the labor cheap.

Guess how much a cop makes in Mexico?
$400 to $600 a month. 
And guess what has happend in Mexico for the cost of living?
A taco cost a $1, a god dam $1, it may not seem much. But a $1 is A LOT if you make less then a few hundered a month. Rent in a city Guadalajara, Jalisco is around $450 a month.

It is not a conspiracy but fact. Dont believe me, then a read a few books on the subject. I know most people who are reading this post can read. So check out a few history books on the subject and read it for yourself.

Of course the elite in Mexico, Central, And South are lining their pockets. Tell me something I dont know.

People talk about will I came here legally. That was YEARS ago. sh*t has changed and it is almost impossablie for a person from latin America to become a resident here.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> Sadboy. I am curious...What is Mexico's policy with respect to citizenship in Mexico? Let's say I get a girl knocked up, wait about 39 weeks, then take her to Cabo on vacation. While laying on the beach or, perhaps, while waiting in the buffet line, this girl pops out the kid. Does my kid have Mexican citizenship? If so, can the girl I knocked up stay and become a citizen also? What about me? Can I stay too? Oh...and while I am awaiting this decision, can I have a driver's license too? What if I run out of cash in Cabo? Can I get hooked up with some free cash?


First of all, Mexico does not have a welfare system like the US does. And as far as a drivers llicense goes, I dont know. None of my family in Mexico has a drivers license. They just pay the cop off when they get pulled over. As far as I know a child born in Mexico is a citizen of Mexico. And yes Mexico does allow foreigners to immigrat to mexico. But from what I hear it is a long process. But the foreigner must have a visa. And mexico does hand them out.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

From what I remember, a child born in Mexico inherits the citizenship of the parent. So if a French woman gave birth in Mexico city, the baby will be a French citizen, not Mexican(this is the case in most countries around the world).


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> From what I remember, a child born in Mexico inherits the citizenship of the parent. So if a French woman gave birth in Mexico city, the baby will be a French citizen, not Mexican(this is the case in most countries around the world).


That is true but from what family tells me. And I am looking for a source. A child born in Mexico has the op. to become a Mexican Citizen if they want to. I will make sure I get the facts.

I could be wrong though.... But I do know that a person (Us citizen) can become a Mexican citizen by getting the visa and living in mexico for a number of years before it is granted.


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

"Well, Americans:
What, nothin' better to do?
Why don't you kick yourself out?
You're an immigrant too."


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

swmeoekde said:


> "Well, Americans:
> What, nothin' better to do?
> Why don't you kick yourself out?
> You're an immigrant too."


Says the Canadian who doubtless also immigrated at some point in their ancestry...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

swmeoekde said:


> "Well, Americans:
> What, nothin' better to do?
> Why don't you kick yourself out?
> You're an immigrant too."


I guess you are still in grade school and havent discussed the difference between a legal immigrant and an illegal immigrant. Be sure to come back and give us your opinion when you reach that section in your social studies class. Just a heads up...this discussion is not about people that have immigrated from Mexco...or anywhere else.....that have legal citizenship in America.


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

It's just a white stripes quote, thats all. I understand the legality of the situation, and the frustration's with it. I would be pissed too if i had to pay for undeserving people that do not contribute to the same degree.

And yes i needless to say had ancestors immigrate here, 400 years ago. I'm sure mostly everyone did, at least within that time frame. I guess Canada's lucky not having to deal with that kind of sh*t.

But don't you think at some point, maybe some of the immigrants can contribute to society given the chance in the future. Like most of it can be negative, but there could be something positive. But the freeloaders.... now that is frustrating. (and Mexicans love cheap labor, haha).


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

swmeoekde said:


> It's just a white stripes quote, thats all. I understand the legality of the situation, and the frustration's with it. I would be pissed too if i had to pay for undeserving people that do not contribute to the same degree.
> 
> And yes i needless to say had ancestors immigrate here, 400 years ago. I'm sure mostly everyone did, at least within that time frame. I guess Canada's lucky not having to deal with that kind of sh*t.
> 
> But don't you think at some point, maybe some of the immigrants can contribute to society given the chance in the future. Like most of it can be negative, but there could be something positive. But the freeloaders.... now that is frustrating. *(and Mexicans love cheap labor, haha).*


I guess you have no clue what the heck you are talking about.
Please tell me how "Mexican's" Love cheap labor?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah i think its walmart and the people who hire them who love the cheap labor.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

[quote name='swmeoekde' date='Feb 27 2008, 11:35 AM' post='2148244']
*It's just a white stripes quote, thats all.*
My bad


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

> From the L. A. Times
> 40% of all workers in L. A. County ( L. A. County has 10. 2 million people)�are working for cash and not paying taxes. This is because they are predominantly illegal immigrants working without a green card.
> 2. 95% of warrants for murder in Los Angeles are for illegal aliens.
> 3. 75% of people on the most wanted list in Los Angeles are illegal aliens.
> ...


not sure if thats true, but the LA times says it is.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\
please provided link


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i believe its just a compilation of statistics from different stories. 
i will look more later to see, i got it emailed to me from a friend in cali.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sadboy said:


> /\
> please provided link


I found a source that breaks down every one of the statements above and states whether true or false..

http://anti-strib.blogspot.com/2006/05/mos...sed-by-pro.html


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hahaha, that site is banned in china.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


Pay an open bounty to anyone who retrieves an illegal. The Mexican government can pay it, if they don't, take them 12 miles out and dump them in the ocean. Then it can happen. Alive preferred, dead if needed. It's an invasion it should be treated as such.
Give them 3 months notice that this will be the new policy, so they can leaveon their own.
[/quote]

hahaha im with this guy 110% lol ancor babys and all
well mabye not the ocen part hell if they come back thats job security


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

febsalien said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


Pay an open bounty to anyone who retrieves an illegal. The Mexican government can pay it, if they don't, take them 12 miles out and dump them in the ocean. Then it can happen. Alive preferred, dead if needed. It's an invasion it should be treated as such.
Give them 3 months notice that this will be the new policy, so they can leaveon their own.
[/quote]

hahaha im with this guy 110% lol ancor babys and all
well mabye not the ocen part hell if they come back thats job security
[/quote]

maddyfish and you must have posted the most unrealistic idea so far.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> Not even worth discussing because the mass deportation of 20 million people simply ain't gonna happen


Pay an open bounty to anyone who retrieves an illegal. The Mexican government can pay it, if they don't, take them 12 miles out and dump them in the ocean. Then it can happen. Alive preferred, dead if needed. It's an invasion it should be treated as such.
Give them 3 months notice that this will be the new policy, so they can leaveon their own.
[/quote]

hahaha im with this guy 110% lol ancor babys and all
well mabye not the ocen part hell if they come back thats job security
[/quote]

maddyfish and you must have posted the most unrealistic idea so far.
[/quote]

strip them ass naked, load them on to boats and ship-em off to Australia all 20 million of them that way they cant just jump a fence or dig a tunnel to get back.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> strip them ass naked, load them on to boats and ship-em off to Australia all 20 million of them that way they cant just jump a fence or dig a tunnel to get back.


Naw.......

So long as Uncle Sam needs the cheap labor, you are sh*t out of luck.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

another problem that is contributing to illegals coming into the US, is the gangs. specifically MS-13 gangs. Not only are a majority of them illegals themselves, They think its cool to get paid money to bring illegals and drugs into this country. i wish they would give the national guard/coast guard more authority at our borders. i dont appreciate them bringing that kind of garbage into our home.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If people are willing to disregard our laws regarding entering the country, what other laws will they ignore. I wish there was a way to figure out which ones are coming here to work hard and make a better life for there family, and the ones who just dont give a sh*t about our country or out laws.

My uncle came here illegally 30 years ago. He is now legal and works hard to take care of his family. He pays taxes, and hasn't been arrested sence he came here.

Then theres the guy who lives upstairs from them, whos here on a visa. Doesn't work, and has been avoiding a house invasion charge for 7 years. He just fires his lawyer every time, so his case gets pushed back. They told him that if he doesn't have a lawyer next time, they are deporting him. But then his 2 kids who are already fucked up, steal, lie, fight, will be here without any parent(mom in prison). They have already been through foster parents, and are just to much for anyone to handle. If he gets deported my aunt and uncle are going to keep them.

I just wish there was a way to sort them out and keep the good people, like my uncle. Sadly, I dont think thats possible, so I think what we're doing is the best option. They are getting harder on people hiring illegals, and trying to tighten the boarder.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't see why they cannot complete construction of the wall and start deporting en mass. And no, children born in the U.S. to illegal immigrants should not be citizens. If you are not here legally, neither is your fetus.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

the first thing we need to do is secure the f*cking border. as someone else pointed out, we cant get rid of the ones here until the borders secure. dont let them across, whatever it takes. period. fire some warning shots. if that doesnt work, fire some shots. next we need to change the laws about anchor babies, and providing benifits to illegals. including welfare, healthcare and everything else. if theyre pregnant let them deliver it themselves like people used to do. we need to have SEVERE punishments for anyone hiring illegals. jail time, huge fines and loss of business license, etc. illegals shouldnt be able to have any place of residence, with severe punishments for those contributing to illegals. any illegal arrested, for any reason, needs to be deported yesterday. every illegal we have in custody, same thing. youve got family here? though sh*t. we need busses full of them traveling back and forth around the clock from every state. if illegal parents have a kid whos a citizen, they have a choice to take them with them back to mexico, or turn the kid over to social services. i know that sucks, but its got to be done. this has gone way to far and weve dug ourselves into a crater. weve got to stop f*cking around and put a stop to this. i dont care if we up the number of legals we let in, and make the process easier. im all for legal immigration, to a reasonable extent. but if i had it my way i dont want a single illegal in my country, and im not gonna baby any that are caught.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

meh, imho all the illegal immigration is just a huge red herring that's being thrown at us to divert our attention on how fucked up the country is right now. sure anybody being here getting free sh*t for nothing is a burden on the country, but it's not the sole reason the economy is fucked. I met some really cool mexicans that work for my uncle's shipyard on work visas. they have to go back to mexico for a few months here and there, and they told me illegals piss them off too because they do it by the book. Really good people who are trying to better their lives and going through all the bullshit red tape. sure it's a pain in the ass, but it's the way it's supposed to be done.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Boobah said:


> meh, imho all the illegal immigration is just a huge red herring


Tadaa!









But I agree there is a bloody big problem, don't worry though us lot over the pond are frakking ourselves up too.
Anyone want to start a illegal immigrant time share trade, 2 Eastern Europeans for 1 South American??

Funny they all pass right through France though, the French must be doing something right.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> Well, as far as anchor babies, my view is this-
> 
> The law as it currently stands is crappy. *Anchor babies shouldn't have a right to stay*. However, since that is the law NOW, there is no possible or legal way to deny those citizens the right to stay. As we said when we were kids "no indian giving". Until the law is changed, those who were born here should stay legally and any future law shouldn't be retroactive. It isn't their fault that their parents broke the law. If the parents are caught, they should be deported but the baby should stay if they want(kinda like that story w/ that boy and mother that sought asylum in the catholic church). For future babies, we should make it clear that they can't skirt the law by giving birth on American soil.


I agree with you Sadboy, he has the right idea


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I don't see why they cannot complete construction of the wall and start deporting en mass. And no, children born in the U.S. to illegal immigrants should not be citizens. If you are not here legally, neither is your fetus.


The US governments will never complete a "wall" because it is in the best interest of businesses to have cheap labor. However, Boeing is coming up with a "electronic" wall that will only count and monitor how many come in... Amazing!

You're telling me we can destroy any country on Earth, but we cannot stop illegals from entering?!?! Wake up!

We don't want to stop them.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I don't see why they cannot complete construction of the wall and start deporting en mass. And no, children born in the U.S. to illegal immigrants should not be citizens. If you are not here legally, neither is your fetus.


The US governments will never complete a "wall" because it is in the best interest of businesses to have cheap labor. However, Boeing is coming up with a "electronic" wall that will only count and monitor how many come in... Amazing!

You're telling me we can destroy any country on Earth, but we cannot stop illegals from entering?!?! Wake up!

We don't want to stop them.
[/quote]
why would we not want to stop them? not all illegal mexicans are the good moraled, hard working, innocent people who just want to make a better life for themselves. plenty of them are criminals and just plain scum. tell me who the hell wants them in our country. and even if we did let some slip in for cheap labor, and to give them oportunities, we are way way beyond that point now. we are flooding our country with them. last night while you were sleeping about 10,000 illegals came into the country. we might as well just make mexico a us province like puerto rico and give their whole country citizenship and take over mexico. and it is not in the best interest of the country to have people working for nearly nothing. we want that highest pay possible for our citizens. even if someone else is willing to do it for less. i have talked to alot of immigrants about this. legal and illegal. some of them say their plan is to save up $20,000 over a few years, then move back to mexico and live the rest of their life. i wonder how many of them actually go back to mexico though. they tell me how easy it is to get across the border. they say it costs $2000, which is alot for a mexican, but that the chances of getting caught are near zero. that there is no "sneaking" about it. the guides have connections with our border patrol who simply let them across. we may as well change our countries name to new mexico.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Times are getting progressively worse and many people, who are unaware of what is really happening, are using the "illegal" immigrant as a scapegoat. Remember, one of the ways Hitler took power was by blaming all the German peoples' ills on the Jew. He exploited his peoples' prejudices to deflect criticism of his tyrannical policies. Fact of the matter? Money, power and control. In that order. To be more specific.......Corporate money, Corporate power and Corporate control. Money...the root of all evil. If more Americans understood "economics 101", they would realize that their anger would be better directed toward the transnational corporations. Especially, the world's major financial and banking institutions who dictate the whole world's economic condition. "Illegal" immigration is just a small element among many others that polarizes our society to the delight of the powers that be. I read one comment that talked about how the Mexican government "screws" their own people. Most governments "screw" their own people. The U.S., however, made it into a science. With the available technology and a vast propaganda machine introduced by power-hungry global elitists (transnational corporations), they've been successful in dividing the American people. There is an array of extremely powerful and influential group of mostly old men who meet frequently to discuss global economic policy behind closed doors. They exist under different disguises. Such as: The World Trade Organization, The World Economic Forum, Council on Foreign Relations, the Trilateral Commission and the Bilderberg Group (the most dangerous of all). Just to name a few. They have NO allegiance to any one country or government. Their "god" IS money. Their goal? A one world government with them in control. There are numerous dictators and leaders of foreign countries that come here to learn how best to "screw" their people. They learn from the best. When things come to a head and everything boils over, believe me, the "illegal" immigrant will be near the bottom of these racist peoples' list. Assuming, of course, they have even a little understanding of the geo-political, economic and social realities of the world. Reading some of these comments posted proves what I've been saying a long time. Many Americans have little or no knowledge of American history. These racists throw the word "illegal" around alot. They should take the meaning of this word and review this country's history rather than just confining it to the immigration issue. Was it "illegal" how the U.S. came to acquire all this land? "From sea to shining sea"? The Native American, as well as the displaced Mexican people north of the Rio Grande, may have a more accurate and broad description of the word "illegal". Back then, the "discoverers" of this land claimed that it was by "divine right" to conquer other peoples' land. They invented the term "Manifest Destiny". They wrapped themselves in religion and proceeded to commit genocide. If you wanna get "illegal", let's get "illegal"! This is, of course, not limited to only the 19th century. The 20th century has its' own atrocities. The poor immigrant is accused of violating our borders, yet, how many times over the last hundred years has the U.S. violated the sovereignty of other nations? Against all known laws of the international community. International treaties that the U.S. was instrumental in creating were ignored time and time again. To me, a double standard is quite apparent. I'm reminded of the old axiom, "People with glass houses, shouldn't throw stones". The "blame game" being played places all the burden on the shoulders of people whose only "crime" is being poor. If we were in their shoes, what would we do? Would a man-made border stop me from having the chance to feed my family? You show me a 20 foot border fence and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder. If it's true that 80% of the American people want to stop immigrant traffic, they should address their grievances to the other 20% who hire them. I have a feeling that, if there were no opportunity for employment here, this discussion wouldn't really matter. I understand that this is an emotionally charged issue. It's not only a legal one but a moral one. The Bible makes numerous references about how a host country treats its' "aliens". They will be judged accordingly. I was planning on not introducing the spiritual aspect of all this, but this is where I was lead. There is much more to this than meets the eye. Later, people!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> Well, as far as anchor babies, my view is this-
> 
> The law as it currently stands is crappy. *Anchor babies shouldn't have a right to stay*. However, since that is the law NOW, there is no possible or legal way to deny those citizens the right to stay. As we said when we were kids "no indian giving". Until the law is changed, those who were born here should stay legally and any future law shouldn't be retroactive. It isn't their fault that their parents broke the law. If the parents are caught, they should be deported but the baby should stay if they want(kinda like that story w/ that boy and mother that sought asylum in the catholic church). For future babies, we should make it clear that they can't skirt the law by giving birth on American soil.


I agree with you Sadboy, he has the right idea








[/quote]

Clearly you missed my point by why am I not surprise by someone who has a "Judge Dredd" persona.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

baddfish said:


> Well, as far as anchor babies, my view is this-
> 
> The law as it currently stands is crappy. *Anchor babies shouldn't have a right to stay*. However, since that is the law NOW, there is no possible or legal way to deny those citizens the right to stay. As we said when we were kids "no indian giving". Until the law is changed, those who were born here should stay legally and any future law shouldn't be retroactive. It isn't their fault that their parents broke the law. If the parents are caught, they should be deported but the baby should stay if they want(kinda like that story w/ that boy and mother that sought asylum in the catholic church). For future babies, we should make it clear that they can't skirt the law by giving birth on American soil.


I agree with you Sadboy, he has the right idea








[/quote]

Clearly you missed my point by why am I not surprise by someone who has a "Judge Dredd" persona.
[/quote]

lol..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> I don't see why they cannot complete construction of the wall and start deporting en mass. And no, children born in the U.S. to illegal immigrants should not be citizens. If you are not here legally, neither is your fetus.


I guess the 14th amedment disagrees with you on that one.

"All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States"
- The Constitution of the United States of America, Amendment XIV, Section 1.

I guess a lot of people have forgotten what this us to mean:
_
"Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me"_


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Yo, People! The information is there. Here's some backup.

While speaking at a conference hosted by AKbank in Istanbul Turkey on May 31, 2007, just prior to the scheduled Bilderberg meeting, Henry Kissinger gave a speech in which he stated,

"What we in America call terrorists are really groups of people that reject the international system..."

Government trends analysts have taken into consideration the expanding world system and have based predictions on its impact on social, political, and economic conditions. A December 2000 CIA report titled "Global Trends 2015" outlines possible outcomes of globalization and worldwide integration. The report states,

"Scenario Two: Pernicious Globalization Global elites thrive, but the majority of the world's population fails to benefit from globalization... migration becomes a major source of interstate tension... Internal conflicts increase, fueled by frustrated expectations, inequities, and heightened communal tensions..."

A report released from the U.K. Ministry of Defense, "DCDC Global Strategic Trends Programme 2007-2036", states that globalization and the effective erasing of borders in an international system will cause upheaval.

"Economic globalization and indiscriminate migration may lead to levels of international integration that effectively bring interstate warfare to an end; however, it will also result in communities of interest at every level of society that transcend national boundaries and could resort to the use of violence."

It is not my position to advocate violent actions as a solution, as this would only worsen our situation. What can be seen from the above statements is that violence and turmoil is expected by globalist planners and analysts during the "transition" period that will carry us into the New World Order.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

baddfish said:


> Times are getting progressively worse and many people, who are unaware of what is really happening, are using the "illegal" immigrant as a scapegoat. Remember, one of the ways Hitler took power was by blaming all the German peoples' ills on the Jew. He exploited his peoples' prejudices to deflect criticism of his tyrannical policies. Fact of the matter? Money, power and control. In that order. To be more specific.......Corporate money, Corporate power and Corporate control. Money...the root of all evil. If more Americans understood "economics 101", they would realize that their anger would be better directed toward the transnational corporations. Especially, the world's major financial and banking institutions who dictate the whole world's economic condition. "Illegal" immigration is just a small element among many others that polarizes our society to the delight of the powers that be. I read one comment that talked about how the Mexican government "screws" their own people. Most governments "screw" their own people. The U.S., however, made it into a science. With the available technology and a vast propaganda machine introduced by power-hungry global elitists (transnational corporations), they've been successful in dividing the American people. There is an array of extremely powerful and influential group of mostly old men who meet frequently to discuss global economic policy behind closed doors. They exist under different disguises. Such as: The World Trade Organization, The World Economic Forum, Council on Foreign Relations, the Trilateral Commission and the Bilderberg Group (the most dangerous of all). Just to name a few. They have NO allegiance to any one country or government. Their "god" IS money. Their goal? A one world government with them in control. There are numerous dictators and leaders of foreign countries that come here to learn how best to "screw" their people. They learn from the best. When things come to a head and everything boils over, believe me, the "illegal" immigrant will be near the bottom of these racist peoples' list. Assuming, of course, they have even a little understanding of the geo-political, economic and social realities of the world. Reading some of these comments posted proves what I've been saying a long time. Many Americans have little or no knowledge of American history. These racists throw the word "illegal" around alot. They should take the meaning of this word and review this country's history rather than just confining it to the immigration issue. Was it "illegal" how the U.S. came to acquire all this land? "From sea to shining sea"? The Native American, as well as the displaced Mexican people north of the Rio Grande, may have a more accurate and broad description of the word "illegal". Back then, the "discoverers" of this land claimed that it was by "divine right" to conquer other peoples' land. They invented the term "Manifest Destiny". They wrapped themselves in religion and proceeded to commit genocide. If you wanna get "illegal", let's get "illegal"! This is, of course, not limited to only the 19th century. The 20th century has its' own atrocities. The poor immigrant is accused of violating our borders, yet, how many times over the last hundred years has the U.S. violated the sovereignty of other nations? Against all known laws of the international community. International treaties that the U.S. was instrumental in creating were ignored time and time again. To me, a double standard is quite apparent. I'm reminded of the old axiom, "People with glass houses, shouldn't throw stones". The "blame game" being played places all the burden on the shoulders of people whose only "crime" is being poor. If we were in their shoes, what would we do? Would a man-made border stop me from having the chance to feed my family? You show me a 20 foot border fence and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder. If it's true that 80% of the American people want to stop immigrant traffic, they should address their grievances to the other 20% who hire them. I have a feeling that, if there were no opportunity for employment here, this discussion wouldn't really matter. I understand that this is an emotionally charged issue. It's not only a legal one but a moral one. The Bible makes numerous references about how a host country treats its' "aliens". They will be judged accordingly. I was planning on not introducing the spiritual aspect of all this, but this is where I was lead. There is much more to this than meets the eye. Later, people!


Conspiracy theory at its finest..lol.

My only comment is that if I was dirt poor, and could improve my economic situation by illegally entering another country...I would go for it. But I would also expect that if I got caught...I would get my ass deported. I wouldnt expect to be allowed to go to school. I wouldnt expect the host of my parasitic activities to just allow me to feed off the them...and just accept it....or even encourage it.

Lastly..it is time for people to take responsibility for their own future and stop crying about what happened 200 years ago. Damn. I doubt there is one ethnic group that hasnt been persecuted at one time or another in their history....it is time for people to stop falling back on what happened to their ancestors and take responsibility for their own actions...and the reason they are in their current situation. Im tired of the old "my great great great great grandfather had his land stolen...therefore I should be coddled by society and givin an allowance so I dont have to do sh*t for myself" defence that so many people use today.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, the ignorant comments, I don't even know what to say...

America won't be anywhere near its current level without other countries in the world. You deport all illegal immigrants, sure, and watch the rest of the world stop giving a f*ck about Americans. What if, say, China decides to release the 8 trillion dollars that we owe them to tell us that we're assholes? Even 1/8 of that can turn our economic system upside down and cause the Dollar to drop in value so much that we might just all turn poor.

Illegal immigrants aren't JUST Mexicans, it includes a lot of the honest, hard working people who are trying to become citizens. That includes one of my relatives.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> My only comment is that if I was dirt poor, and could improve my economic situation by illegally entering another country...I would go for it. But I would also expect that if I got caught...I would get my ass deported. I wouldnt expect to be allowed to go to school. I wouldnt expect the host of my parasitic activities to just allow me to feed off the them...and just accept it....or even encourage it.
> 
> Lastly..it is time for people to take responsibility for their own future and stop crying about what happened 200 years ago. Damn. I doubt there is one ethnic group that hasnt been persecuted at one time or another in their history....it is time for people to stop falling back on what happened to their ancestors and take responsibility for their own actions...and the reason they are in their current situation. Im tired of the old *"my great great great great grandfather had his land stolen*...therefore I should be coddled by society and givin an allowance so I dont have to do sh*t for myself" defence that so many people use today.


I argee with you that NO ONE including legal and illegal should get a free ride. 
But like I have said before, most illegals "work". 
Yes there are bad apples but bad apples will always be there.

But let me ask you something?
did anyone in your family had land taken away by white squatter's?

I did, and it wasnt 200 years ago maybe little over a hundered years ago.
I had family here with land and they were promised that they would become citzens of the US, with the same protections as any other person.

Guess what, they allowed white squatter's take land away from them.

But I guess people are tried of hearing that.


----------



## 2keepnbeararms (Jan 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Times are getting progressively worse and many people, who are unaware of what is really happening, are using the "illegal" immigrant as a scapegoat. Remember, one of the ways Hitler took power was by blaming all the German peoples' ills on the Jew. He exploited his peoples' prejudices to deflect criticism of his tyrannical policies. Fact of the matter? Money, power and control. In that order. To be more specific.......Corporate money, Corporate power and Corporate control. Money...the root of all evil. If more Americans understood "economics 101", they would realize that their anger would be better directed toward the transnational corporations. Especially, the world's major financial and banking institutions who dictate the whole world's economic condition. "Illegal" immigration is just a small element among many others that polarizes our society to the delight of the powers that be. I read one comment that talked about how the Mexican government "screws" their own people. Most governments "screw" their own people. The U.S., however, made it into a science. With the available technology and a vast propaganda machine introduced by power-hungry global elitists (transnational corporations), they've been successful in dividing the American people. There is an array of extremely powerful and influential group of mostly old men who meet frequently to discuss global economic policy behind closed doors. They exist under different disguises. Such as: The World Trade Organization, The World Economic Forum, Council on Foreign Relations, the Trilateral Commission and the Bilderberg Group (the most dangerous of all). Just to name a few. They have NO allegiance to any one country or government. Their "god" IS money. Their goal? A one world government with them in control. There are numerous dictators and leaders of foreign countries that come here to learn how best to "screw" their people. They learn from the best. When things come to a head and everything boils over, believe me, the "illegal" immigrant will be near the bottom of these racist peoples' list. Assuming, of course, they have even a little understanding of the geo-political, economic and social realities of the world. Reading some of these comments posted proves what I've been saying a long time. Many Americans have little or no knowledge of American history. These racists throw the word "illegal" around alot. They should take the meaning of this word and review this country's history rather than just confining it to the immigration issue. Was it "illegal" how the U.S. came to acquire all this land? "From sea to shining sea"? The Native American, as well as the displaced Mexican people north of the Rio Grande, may have a more accurate and broad description of the word "illegal". Back then, the "discoverers" of this land claimed that it was by "divine right" to conquer other peoples' land. They invented the term "Manifest Destiny". They wrapped themselves in religion and proceeded to commit genocide. If you wanna get "illegal", let's get "illegal"! This is, of course, not limited to only the 19th century. The 20th century has its' own atrocities. The poor immigrant is accused of violating our borders, yet, how many times over the last hundred years has the U.S. violated the sovereignty of other nations? Against all known laws of the international community. International treaties that the U.S. was instrumental in creating were ignored time and time again. To me, a double standard is quite apparent. I'm reminded of the old axiom, "People with glass houses, shouldn't throw stones". The "blame game" being played places all the burden on the shoulders of people whose only "crime" is being poor. If we were in their shoes, what would we do? Would a man-made border stop me from having the chance to feed my family? You show me a 20 foot border fence and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder. If it's true that 80% of the American people want to stop immigrant traffic, they should address their grievances to the other 20% who hire them. I have a feeling that, if there were no opportunity for employment here, this discussion wouldn't really matter. I understand that this is an emotionally charged issue. It's not only a legal one but a moral one. The Bible makes numerous references about how a host country treats its' "aliens". They will be judged accordingly. I was planning on not introducing the spiritual aspect of all this, but this is where I was lead. There is much more to this than meets the eye. Later, people!


Conspiracy theory at its finest..lol.

My only comment is that if I was dirt poor, and could improve my economic situation by illegally entering another country...I would go for it. But I would also expect that if I got caught...I would get my ass deported. I wouldnt expect to be allowed to go to school. I wouldnt expect the host of my parasitic activities to just allow me to feed off the them...and just accept it....or even encourage it.

Lastly..it is time for people to take responsibility for their own future and stop crying about what happened 200 years ago. Damn. I doubt there is one ethnic group that hasnt been persecuted at one time or another in their history....it is time for people to stop falling back on what happened to their ancestors and take responsibility for their own actions...and the reason they are in their current situation. Im tired of the old "my great great great great grandfather had his land stolen...therefore I should be coddled by society and givin an allowance so I dont have to do sh*t for myself" defence that so many people use today.
[/quote]
Responsibility......hmmmmm. Nice word. Wish people would practice some of it. Citing historical fact is not "crying". You may be a believer of revisionist history. Ignorance of history (I guess that means not crying) eventually leads to it being repeated. Glad that you would "illegally" cross a border if you were dirt poor. Me, too. There are people who get caught and are deported. They come right back because they know they'll be hired again. Keep blaming hungry people while the Bush administration signs treaties that ship American jobs overseas. Not to mention passing laws that chip away at our rights. Bush & Co. LOVE people like you. Wrap themselves in patriotism without knowing the true meaning of the word.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

baddfish said:


> Times are getting progressively worse and many people, who are unaware of what is really happening, are using the "illegal" immigrant as a scapegoat. Remember, one of the ways Hitler took power was by blaming all the German peoples' ills on the Jew. He exploited his peoples' prejudices to deflect criticism of his tyrannical policies.


thats quite a stretch, comparing american citizens to nazis, dont you think?



> Fact of the matter? Money, power and control. In that order. To be more specific.......Corporate money, Corporate power and Corporate control. Money...the root of all evil. If more Americans understood "economics 101", they would realize that their anger would be better directed toward the transnational corporations. Especially, the world's major financial and banking institutions who dictate the whole world's economic condition.


im sure most people understand enough to know that shipping overseas for labor doesnt help our economy. but the topic of this thread, is illegal immigration. not to mention that using illegals for labor within our country is even worse for the economy than shipping to the east.



> "Illegal" immigration is just a small element among many others that polarizes our society to the delight of the powers that be. I read one comment that talked about how the Mexican government "screws" their own people. Most governments "screw" their own people. The U.S., however, made it into a science. With the available technology and a vast propaganda machine introduced by power-hungry global elitists (transnational corporations), they've been successful in dividing the American people. There is an array of extremely powerful and influential group of mostly old men who meet frequently to discuss global economic policy behind closed doors. They exist under different disguises. Such as: The World Trade Organization, The World Economic Forum, Council on Foreign Relations, the Trilateral Commission and the Bilderberg Group (the most dangerous of all). Just to name a few. They have NO allegiance to any one country or government. Their "god" IS money. Their goal? A one world government with them in control. There are numerous dictators and leaders of foreign countries that come here to learn how best to "screw" their people. They learn from the best. When things come to a head and everything boils over, believe me, the "illegal" immigrant will be near the bottom of these racist peoples' list.


you are the master of deflection. your stance on the subject is quite clear, yet instead of addressing the issue, you minimize it and discuss your international scandal conspiracies, that would be better suited for a work of fiction than in this thread. how did you get off on this tangent???



> Assuming, of course, they have even a little understanding of the geo-political, economic and social realities of the world. Reading some of these comments posted proves what I've been saying a long time. Many Americans have little or no knowledge of American history. These racists throw the word "illegal" around alot.


You have absolutely no idea what anyone else knows or doesnt know, and i wont even dignify your "racists" comment with a response.



> They should take the meaning of this word and review this country's history rather than just confining it to the immigration issue. Was it "illegal" how the U.S. came to acquire all this land? "From sea to shining sea"? The Native American, as well as the displaced Mexican people north of the Rio Grande, may have a more accurate and broad description of the word "illegal". Back then, the "discoverers" of this land claimed that it was by "divine right" to conquer other peoples' land. They invented the term "Manifest Destiny". They wrapped themselves in religion and proceeded to commit genocide. If you wanna get "illegal", let's get "illegal"!


this is illegals favorite argument. 'well you stole the land from native americans! youre illegal immigrants too!!!' a group of people a long time ago took over the land and then formed the united states. if you want to argue this ridiculous, mute point..go back before that. why dont we go back to the middle ages...lets go back to cavemen. its just not a realistic point and you have got to stop living in the past. this has no bearing on our discussion at hand. get over it.



> This is, of course, not limited to only the 19th century. The 20th century has its' own atrocities. The poor immigrant is accused of violating our borders, yet, how many times over the last hundred years has the U.S. violated the sovereignty of other nations? Against all known laws of the international community. International treaties that the U.S. was instrumental in creating were ignored time and time again. To me, a double standard is quite apparent. I'm reminded of the old axiom, "People with glass houses, shouldn't throw stones".


firstly, once again, we are not discussing "poor immigrants". we are discussing "illegal immigrants". that could be important. give me an example of how the us has violated the sovereignty of other nations. i guess since we help other countries, and people who are too poor or trapped in an abusive dictatorship, we should allow anyone who wants to free access to our country? along with free money, healthcare, and more oportunities than they could wish for? yea we sound real evil.



> The "blame game" being played places all the burden on the shoulders of people whose only "crime" is being poor.


its not a "blame game". its charging someone with a serious criminal act. being poor is not a crime. entering a country illegally is. which is what they are guilty of. at least.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

> thats quite a stretch, comparing american citizens to nazis, dont you think?


I argee that may be quite a stretch. But as I read the posts by members and hear what others suggest on the radio on how to solve the illegal problem, what do you think they sound like?



> im sure most people understand enough to know that shipping overseas for labor doesnt help our economy. but the topic of this thread, is illegal immigration. not to mention that using *illegals for labor within our country is even worse for the economy than shipping to the east*.


You have no clue wht you are tlaking about. Illegals make money in the US and spend it in the US. Of course some of it it sent back home but at least they spend money HERE in the US and not East.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

> If we were in their shoes, what would we do?


i dont know what you would do, but i would try my hardest to become a citizen the legal way. and since the us lets in more immigrants every year than the rest of the world combined, i wouldnt complain if i couldnt get in. i would also try and turn my shithole country into something respectable, in stead of destroying someone elses.



> Would a man-made border stop me from having the chance to feed my family? You show me a 20 foot border fence and I'll show you a 21 foot ladder.


your ladder wont do you much good if we have a sizeable number of soldiers with rifles and orders to stop you at all costs.



> If it's true that 80% of the American people want to stop immigrant traffic, they should address their grievances to the other 20% who hire them. I have a feeling that, if there were no opportunity for employment here, this discussion wouldn't really matter.


that is the only thing you have said that makes sense and has relevance to this discussion. we need servere punishment for anyone hiring or contributing to illegals. as in a minimum of a year in jail. but that does not detract any guilt from the illegals themselves.



> I understand that this is an emotionally charged issue. It's not only a legal one but a moral one. The Bible makes numerous references about how a host country treats its' "aliens". They will be judged accordingly. I was planning on not introducing the spiritual aspect of all this, but this is where I was lead. There is much more to this than meets the eye. Later, people!


not much to say about that other than it doesnt really have anything to do with the discussion.


----------



## 2keepnbeararms (Jan 4, 2008)

BlackLabel said:


> > If we were in their shoes, what would we do?
> 
> 
> i dont know what you would do, but i would try my hardest to become a citizen the legal way. and since the us lets in more immigrants every year than the rest of the world combined, i wouldnt complain if i couldnt get in. i would also try and turn my shithole country into something respectable, in stead of destroying someone elses.
> ...


What? Soldiers to guard the borders? They're all in Iraq destroying that country.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like the three amigos are back in town. Sad, Bad, and Face


----------



## 2keepnbeararms (Jan 4, 2008)

BlackLabel said:


> > If we were in their shoes, what would we do?
> 
> 
> i dont know what you would do, but i would try my hardest to become a citizen the legal way. and since the us lets in more immigrants every year than the rest of the world combined, i wouldnt complain if i couldnt get in. i would also try and turn my shithole country into something respectable, in stead of destroying someone elses.
> ...


Yo! Read the quote below, first. Was this guy psychic or what? Notice: "...corporations have been enthroned." This is Fascism. And......"the Money Power of the Country." Money Power = Federal Reserve. How 'bout, "....working upon the prejudices of the people,". In other words, keep the people fighting eachother (black vs. white, pro-choice vs. pro-life, gay vs. anti-gay, men vs. women, liberal vs. conservative, religious vs. atheists, etc., etc., etc.). Why stop now? "....., until the wealth is aggregated in a few hands,". The rich getting richer. Finally,..."the Republic is destroyed." Republic means a government of LAWS!!! What happened shortly after he gave this warning? He was assassinated!

"I see in the near future a crisis approaching that unnerves me and causes me to tremble for the safety of my country; corporations have been enthroned, an era of corruption in High Places will follow, and the Money Power of the Country will endeavor to prolong its reign by working upon the prejudices of the People, until the wealth is aggregated in a few hands, and the Republic is destroyed."
-- Abraham Lincoln
(1809-1865) 16th US President
Source: shortly before his assassination


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> Looks like the three amigos are back in town. Sad, Bad, and Face


Why dont you do yourself a favor and get that bug out of your ass.....

You never contribute anything good to the topics.

Pick up a book and read one, just get out of the firearms section.


----------



## 2keepnbeararms (Jan 4, 2008)

BlackLabel said:


> > If we were in their shoes, what would we do?
> 
> 
> i dont know what you would do, but i would try my hardest to become a citizen the legal way. and since the us lets in more immigrants every year than the rest of the world combined, i wouldnt complain if i couldnt get in. i would also try and turn my shithole country into something respectable, in stead of destroying someone elses.
> ...


"To expose a 4.2 Trillion dollar ripoff of the American people
by the stockholders of the 1000 largest corporations over the last
one-hundred years will be a tall order of business."
-- Buckminster Fuller
[Richard Buckminster Fuller] (1895-1983) American visionary, designer, architect, poet, author, and inventor
http://quotes.liberty-tree.ca/quote_blog/B...ller.Quote.4FAA

"Inflation has now been institutionalized at a fairly constant 5% per year. This has been determined to be the optimum level for generating the most revenue without causing public alarm. A 5% devaluation applies, not only to the money earned this year, but to all that is left over from previous years. At the end of the first year, a dollar is worth 95 cents. At the end of the second year, the 95 cents is reduced again by 5%, leaving its worth at 90 cents, and so on. By the time a person has worked 20 years, the government will have confiscated 64% of every dollar he saved over those years. By the time he has worked 45 years, the hidden tax will be 90%. The government will take virtually everything a person saves over a lifetime."
-- G. Edward Griffin
America Historian, Author
http://quotes.liberty-tree.ca/quote_blog/G...ffin.Quote.BB68

"We have restricted credit, we have restricted opportunity, we have controlled development, and we have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated, governments in the civilized world--no longer a government by free opinion, no longer a government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a government by the opinion and the duress of small groups of dominant men."
-- Woodrow Wilson
(1856-1924) 28th US President
1913
Source: in his book, The New Freedom: A Call For the Emancipation of the Generous Energies of a People, chapter 9
http://quotes.liberty-tree.ca/quote_blog/W...lson.Quote.C6BE


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

armac said:


> Looks like the three amigos are back in town. Sad, Bad, and Face


Run fellas, its Texas justice at its worse...lol.. wanna be law enforcement official.. what a joke

He's like a cyber earp.... sleaze officer....:laugh:


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Looks like the three amigos are back in town. Sad, Bad, and Face


Why dont you do yourself a favor and get that bug out of your ass.....

You never contribute anything good to the topics.

Pick up a book and read one, just get out of the firearms section.
[/quote]

I think that is what he is doing now..lol


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

face2006 said:


> Looks like the three amigos are back in town. Sad, Bad, and Face


Why dont you do yourself a favor and get that bug out of your ass.....

You never contribute anything good to the topics.

Pick up a book and read one, just get out of the firearms section.
[/quote]

I think that is what he is doing now..lol
[/quote]

Hey Face haven't seen you on CM lately, you no longer the "birthday thread" boy?

Figured after you retired from Target you would have more time to post.

And Sad, you have not contributed anything to this thread but trying to promote your own little "Illegals are cool" agenda.

Good to see you Vatos here though.









Makes it funner to have some more people to pick on


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> Hey Face haven't seen you on CM lately, you no longer the "birthday thread" boy?
> 
> Figured after you retired from Target you would have more time to post.
> 
> ...


No problem.. I always find it fun talking to peckerwoods


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

sadboy, are you related?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> Hey Face haven't seen you on CM lately, you no longer the "birthday thread" boy?
> 
> Figured after you retired from Target you would have more time to post.
> 
> ...


No problem.. I always find it fun talking to peckerwoods








[/quote]

You enjoy a big pecker from time to time? That makes the Sadboy a Happyboy


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> sadboy, are you related?


Nope, I think it looks more like your girlfriend/wife.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

not nice to attack someone black.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL - this thread just brightened up my Thursday. Thanks guys!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> You enjoy a big pecker from time to time? That makes the Sadboy a Happyboy


Dam it, I set myself up for that one









But your still a douchebag in my book


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> But let me ask you something?
> did anyone in your family had land taken away by white squatter's?


Nope....but ancestors on my mothers side were stripped of their lands and all their money by their homeland...hence the reason they came to America in the first place. Guess I should go after some cash on their behalf.....

Oh...and stop the personal attacks in this thread...they are not called for.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> But let me ask you something?
> did anyone in your family had land taken away by white squatter's?


Nope....but ancestors on my mothers side were stripped of their lands and all their money by their homeland...hence the reason they came to America in the first place. Guess I should go after some cash on their behalf.....

_Maybe you should, you never know. I am not asking to be giving anything. But I just want to point out why they come. You work you get paid, what's wrong with that. I know they are illegal but somebody has to clean my dishes. _

Oh...and stop the personal attacks in this thread...they are not called for.

_My bad, but they started daddy _
[/quote]


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

this right here is the funniest sh*t ever:

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/7548/me...acechickji7.jpg

I have a buddy I work with that his sister markers her eyebrows on. they are puerto rican. it's hilarious. admittedly they look "good" in comparison to that though. It took a couple times meeting her to realize they were marker. LOL


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Nick G said:


> not nice to attack someone black.


lol yeah it wasnt personal. just an excuse to get those hilarious pics in somewhere. someone needs to take the sharpie away from her!

SAD GIRL iZ a SeXi MaMi !!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

2keepnbeararms said:


> not nice to attack someone black.


lol yeah it wasnt personal. just an excuse to get those hilarious pics in somewhere. someone needs to take the sharpie away from her!

SAD GIRL iZ a SeXi MaMi !!!








[/quote]

You're lame.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> You're lame.


agreed


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nick G said:


> You're lame.


agreed
[/quote]
You're lame for agreeing.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if 20 million illegal aliens all gave me $1 I'd be f*cking LOADED!!!!!!!! $20 million to be exact


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my dad can beat up your dad


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> You're lame.


 why? because i made fun of SaD GiRl? i apologize sad girl. i think your eyebrows look fantastic.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

to me bottom line is:

Illegal is illegal. so what if they have jobs and work hard? It doesnt change the fact they are in america illegally. Yes, there are a few bad apples such as the MS-13 hispanic gangs, that mess it up for the good ones. still cant be here.

anchor babies. No its not their fault the parents were illegal and conceived in america. that is no excuse and does not make it all right for the kid to stay.

yes you can quote all you want, but you have to read the fine print

"_legally_ Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me"

if the illegals dont like the way we run it in. tell them to go to canada, where everything is all sunshine and rainbows. the perfect society!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

armac said:


> Looks like the three amigos are back in town. Sad, Bad, and Face


Why dont you do yourself a favor and get that bug out of your ass.....

You never contribute anything good to the topics.

Pick up a book and read one, just get out of the firearms section.
[/quote]

I think that is what he is doing now..lol
[/quote]

Hey Face haven't seen you on CM lately, you no longer the "birthday thread" boy?

Figured after you retired from Target you would have more time to post.

And Sad, you have not contributed anything to this thread but trying to promote your own little "Illegals are cool" agenda.

Good to see you Vatos here though.









Makes it funner to have some more people to pick on








[/quote]








pick on? on the internet?????? are serious?







:laugh:







... that is some funny sh!t! same lame jokes... No problem DUDE ...rock on







.. Haven't seen you on anything since I *punked* you last..lol.. I hate when idiots bring up posts like this and copy and past there information and then just try to put some one down, beacuse of there race, the way they talk, or dress. I see all these kids around here with there skateboards, retarded spikes, long wavy hair, holes, piercings on there face and worse. So what! ....who cares there's a ugly, stupid, and etc, in every race. Bet most of the people here won't even post a pic of themselves.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't believe all the people on here who talk about scapegoating. I could care less if it's white guys from Canada, brown guys from Kuwait, or Mexicans - illegal immigration is against the law and puts people out of work. The comparison to Nazi Germany blaming the Jews is absurd, since those were legal citizens of Germany; they weren't pouring over from France and Poland, and yet the hunting down of Jews extended to every country the Germans conquered. No country can survive a porous border allowing millions in illegally every year. We simply don't have the resources, and that's the bottom line. Water alone will soon become a consideration, let alone health care and jobs. Of course corporations are very much to blame, but that could easily be remedied if they weren't in the pockets of our elected officials and were prosecuted for hiring illegals. This is such a common sense argument that anyone who would rest content with an unchecked border is simply stupid or has an agenda. Deportation would not work en masse, but securing the border, going after businesses, and deporting illegal felons would be a very good jump start.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

> sKuz Posted Today, 03:06 AM
> to me bottom line is:
> 
> Illegal is illegal. so what if they have jobs and work hard? It doesnt change the fact they are in america illegally. Yes, there are a few bad apples such as the MS-13 hispanic gangs, that mess it up for the good ones. still cant be here.
> ...


Funny how you are all about law but so aganist the 14th amendment.

The 14th says that I can still here, END OF STORY!

The poem is writen as it was, so please dont go around and changing a great poem to fit your needs.

I guess we should ban the adoption of foreign childern. The USA has plenty of kids that need to a family before some foreign born kid in another country.



Fargo said:


> The comparison to Nazi Germany blaming the Jews is absurd, since those were legal citizens of Germany; they weren't pouring over from France and Poland, and yet the hunting down of Jews extended to every country the Germans conquered.


But how to you think people see American's that are calling on *US born citizens * to be deported because they parents were illegal at the time.

I see a comparison, it may be far off and I would argee not 100% but I see something there.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Were you really born and raised in America Sadboy? Your writing doesnt seem like it...it reads more like English is your second language. I am just curious and not trying to be an ahole.



> The 14th says that I can still here, END OF STORY





> The poem is writen as it was, so please dont go around and changing a great poem to fit your needs.





> The USA has plenty of kids that need to a family before some foreign born kid in another country.





> But how to you think people see American's that are calling on US born citizens to be deported because they parents were illegal at the time.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Were you really born and raised in America Sadboy? Your writing doesnt seem like it...it reads more like English is your second language. I am just curious and not trying to be an ahole.


I know you not being a ahole about it. You are one of the few people on here that can actually have a discussion and not turn it personal. 
I have the worst writing EVER. I know how to write but my spelling, grammar, and punctuation really lack skill. 
English in school was my achilles heel. 
And since this is a online form, I dont pay attention like I did when I went to school.

But yes I was born here in the US and speak english with no accent. Well I may have a SoCal accent.

My family spoke to me english and spanish when I was a child. I was taught to speak english at school, and in public. I was not allowed to speak english at home. The reason behind that was my parents didnt want me to forget how to speak spanish. I have lots of friends who are first generation and do not know how to speak spanish.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hello, Face.............


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sadboy said:


> Were you really born and raised in America Sadboy? Your writing doesnt seem like it...it reads more like English is your second language. I am just curious and not trying to be an ahole.


I know you not being a ahole about it. You are one of the few people on here that can actually have a discussion and not turn it personal. 
I have the worst writing EVER. I know how to write but my spelling, grammar, and punctuation really lack skill. 
English in school was my achilles heel. 
And since this is a online form, I dont pay attention like I did when I went to school.

But yes I was born here in the US and speak english with no accent. Well I may have a SoCal accent.

My family spoke to me english and spanish when I was a child. I was taught to speak english at school, and in public. I was not allowed to speak english at home. The reason behind that was my parents didnt want me to forget how to speak spanish. I have lots of friends who are first generation and do not know how to speak spanish.
[/quote]
It is pretty interesting because some people's posts I read with an accent....I know that might sound strange....but yours was one of them









I do wish I had been taught another language when I was a child...much harder to learn when you get older. Anyways...thanks for the reply!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Were you really born and raised in America Sadboy? Your writing doesnt seem like it...it reads more like English is your second language. I am just curious and not trying to be an ahole.


I know you not being a ahole about it. You are one of the few people on here that can actually have a discussion and not turn it personal. 
I have the worst writing EVER. I know how to write but my spelling, grammar, and punctuation really lack skill. 
English in school was my achilles heel. 
And since this is a online form, I dont pay attention like I did when I went to school.

But yes I was born here in the US and speak english with no accent. Well I may have a SoCal accent.

My family spoke to me english and spanish when I was a child. I was taught to speak english at school, and in public. I was not allowed to speak english at home. The reason behind that was my parents didnt want me to forget how to speak spanish. I have lots of friends who are first generation and do not know how to speak spanish.
[/quote]
_It is pretty interesting because some people's posts I read with an accent....I know that might sound strange....but yours was one of them







_

I do wish I had been taught another language when I was a child...much harder to learn when you get older. Anyways...thanks for the reply!
[/quote]

I do the same thing when I read a book. 
I do have an accent when I speak spainsh. My family in Mexico says I sound like a "******"


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

sadboy said:


> The comparison to Nazi Germany blaming the Jews is absurd, since those were legal citizens of Germany; they weren't pouring over from France and Poland, and yet the hunting down of Jews extended to every country the Germans conquered.


But how to you think people see American's that are calling on *US born citizens * to be deported because they parents were illegal at the time.

I see a comparison, it may be far off and I would argee not 100% but I see something there.
[/quote]
exactly, which is why we dont need any illegal immigrants or their babies!

stop. STOP! there is no comparison! if you see a comparison you are hallucinating! other countries will see america as cleaning up their country and taking hold of a situation that is way way way out of control.

and theres no way you speak perfect english. you speak broken english, as well as face and bad. your errors arent gramatical and spelling, theyre misusing words. im not the grammar nazi, and i could care less, but you speak broken english.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> exactly, which is why we dont need any illegal immigrants or their babies!
> 
> stop. STOP! there is no comparison! if you see a comparison you are hallucinating! other countries will see america as cleaning up their country and taking hold of a situation that is way way way out of control.
> 
> and theres no way you speak perfect english. you speak broken english, as well as face and bad. your errors arent gramatical and spelling, theyre misusing words. im not the grammar nazi, and i could care less, but you speak broken english.


OKay, I will be waiting for you to deport me in my home. BTW I am firm believer in the 2nd amendment. "Does that sound better to you?"

I never said I spoke perfect english. No one does here in the states. But you have never heard me speak in person or nor on the phone. By your erroronious views, I am going to assume that you are a one tracked mind and a walking airhead.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not for the deportation of "anchor babies", but I am certainly for an end to that practice...or for deporting the parents and letting them choose if their baby will stay here or not.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

who cares if someone speak with an accent or broken engrish?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> exactly, which is why we dont need any illegal immigrants or their babies!
> 
> stop. STOP! there is no comparison! if you see a comparison you are hallucinating! other countries will see america as cleaning up their country and taking hold of a situation that is way way way out of control.
> 
> and theres no way you speak perfect english. you speak broken english, as well as face and bad. your errors arent gramatical and spelling, theyre misusing words. im not the grammar nazi, and i could care less, but you speak broken english.


OKay, I will be waiting for you to deport me in my home. BTW I am firm believer in the 2nd amendment. "Does that sound better to you?"

I never said I spoke perfect english. No one does here in the states. But you have never heard me speak in person or nor on the phone. By your erroronious views, *I am going to assume that you are a one trackedmind* and a walking airhead.
[/quote]








glorious









i'm just busting on you man, i speak with a southern accent so most people think i sound like a retard anyway


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't, unless it makes the individual impossible to understand, in which case, I might have them repeat it...but that isn't limited to illegal immigrants, anyway. Unless things become "double plus ungood" around here, I'm pretty sure that deportation for speaking improper English will not be enacted.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I don't, unless it makes the individual impossible to understand, in which case, I might have them repeat it...but that isn't limited to illegal immigrants, anyway. Unless things become "double plus ungood" around here, I'm pretty sure that deportation for speaking improper English will not be enacted.


well that brings us to the discussion of whether or not english should be declared the national language.

is it an affront to non-english speaking citizens?

or is it the right thing to do for purposes of national identity, economic reliability, etc...

discuss.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

sadboy said:


> The comparison to Nazi Germany blaming the Jews is absurd, since those were legal citizens of Germany; they weren't pouring over from France and Poland, and yet the hunting down of Jews extended to every country the Germans conquered.


But how to you think people see American's that are calling on *US born citizens * to be deported because they parents were illegal at the time.

I see a comparison, it may be far off and I would argee not 100% but I see something there.
[/quote]

In Nazi Germany, bands of thugs were burning down Jewish shops, and the polity was calling not just for deportation but for incarceration, slave labor, and extermination. It had nothing to do with porous borders and everything to do with the hatred of Jews for the sake of being Jews. Most Americans are perfectly willing for Mexicans to line up with all the other legal immigrants - and for immigration laws to be reformed. It has nothing to do with being Mexican and everything to do with being illegal.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\

So all this talk about deporting legal citizens of the US is nothing?
So all this talk about saying that babies born in the US to illegal parents is nothing?

I am talking about all those people who say we (excluding Anchor babies) should round up and deport them back to Mexico (not know that there over over 20 countries in the latins) or kill them.

I hear it all the time on the radio or read about it on the net.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

HappyBoy, reading under your avatar, exactly where is the Aztlan Nation. You seem pretty proud of it. Can you tell me if that is in America, if not where is it?

Where are your mean friends, leave you alone today? Are you feeling scared or belittled?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

sadboy said:


> /\
> 
> So all this talk about deporting legal citizens of the US is nothing?
> So all this talk about saying that babies born in the US to illegal parents is nothing?
> ...


That won't happen, because it goes against the will of the majority of both the people and politicians, but there is nothing inhumane about deporting illegal aliens who are felons and have a record in this country. And if you enter illegally, how much sympathy can one have even if you did get deported.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> HappyBoy, reading under your avatar, exactly where is the Aztlan Nation. You seem pretty proud of it. Can you tell me if that is in America, if not where is it?
> 
> Where are your mean friends, leave you alone today? Are you feeling scared or belittled?


Why dont you pick up a book








You serious?

dont make me laugh.....
I am surprised to know that they have computers at the doughnut shops. Those keyboards must get pretty sticky


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

another point that i havnt seen mentioned is that illegals dont have any rights. NONE. only the citizens of this country have rights.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> HappyBoy, reading under your avatar, exactly where is the Aztlan Nation. You seem pretty proud of it. Can you tell me if that is in America, if not where is it?
> 
> Where are your mean friends, leave you alone today? Are you feeling scared or belittled?


Why dont you pick up a book








You serious?

dont make me laugh.....
I am surprised to know that they have computers at the doughnut shops. Those keyboards must get pretty sticky








[/quote]

Educate me Happboy, Aztlan Nation, donde es?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nah, I am not the teacher type.....

Besides I dont have the patience to explain it to someone with an IQ on the special end of the scale.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Aztlan Nation


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have mentioned I dont feel that people in the country illegally should have the same rights as people in this country legally. That doesnt mean they dont exist or are not human...it simply means they should not enjoy the services that so many legal Americans pay to have.

I am not for deporting legal citizens. I think that if someone is born on American soil then they are automatically a citizen is ridiculous...and should be stopped...but those that have been naturalized under this law should be grandfathered in....I am not saying any legal citizen...no matter how they got their status...should be deported. I think that people that are in this country illegally should be deported and not have access to any social services that are funded with tax payer $. If private citizens want to fund services for illegals...fine...but it should not be forced on the tax payers.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

BlackLabel said:


> Aztlan Nation


I was joking, I could care less.

I work 5 miles from the Rio Grande, I can watch the swimmers coming over on my drive home.

He must be ashamed to explain the Nation.

En ingles por favor.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> Aztlan Nation


i love that..this is our land for 40,000 years.

here's the problem in that... you see, it WAS your land. But someone came in with superior technology and TOOK it from you. It's not yours anymore, it's theirs. In history, you either evolve or get the f*ck out of the way.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Boobah said:


> i love that..this is our land for 40,000 years.
> 
> here's the problem in that... you see, it WAS your land. But someone came in with superior technology and TOOK it from you. It's not yours anymore, it's theirs. In history, you either evolve or get the f*ck out of the way.


Manifest Destiny at it's finest.

=>Hey Mr.ClerkBoy why dont you get back to cataloging evidence.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

sadboy said:


> i love that..this is our land for 40,000 years.
> 
> here's the problem in that... you see, it WAS your land. But someone came in with superior technology and TOOK it from you. It's not yours anymore, it's theirs. In history, you either evolve or get the f*ck out of the way.


Manifest Destiny at it's finest.
[/quote]
TU RAZA PRIMERO !!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

donde es dos amigos? face y bad, no aqui.................porisito Sadboy.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I must say I am a bit surprised, you sure you dont have a little latin up inside of you from time to time?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

armac said:


> HappyBoy, reading under your avatar, exactly where is the Aztlan Nation. You seem pretty proud of it. Can you tell me if that is in America, if not where is it?
> 
> Where are your mean friends, leave you alone today? Are you feeling scared or belittled?


dont you have real people to bully around?
does it make you feel big to bully people around on the internet (or at least attempt to)
guess you picked a good profession. Im just glad all cops arent bullies.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\

Nah he's just a clerk cataloging evidence.....

and if he is cop, nice to know my tax dollars dont just support illegals, americans to lazy to work, an unjust war, but also cops with loads of time on their hands.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

This thread has become sooo lame with the bashing...

As far as the topic at hand, illegals may cost tax payers some money, but the gov. and businesses love to have them around for the cheap labor and the extra buck.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy said:


> HappyBoy, reading under your avatar, exactly where is the Aztlan Nation. You seem pretty proud of it. Can you tell me if that is in America, if not where is it?
> 
> Where are your mean friends, leave you alone today? Are you feeling scared or belittled?


dont you have real people to bully around?
does it make you feel big to bully people around on the internet (or at least attempt to)
guess you picked a good profession. Im just glad all cops arent bullies.
[/quote]

Now Nicky is a sadboy. Go design some sewers Nicky, some that flush.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sewers dont flush








but i am surprised u remember that.

ibtl.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> I must say I am a bit surprised, you sure you dont have a little latin up inside of you from time to time?


I am married to a Mexican girl, she is here legally.

You have some gay tendencies, not that I find that surprising.

[/quote]

Now dont go lying to yourself. You know she was a illegal, that you picked up down south.

i know the ladies down south love those ******'s. 
Fast track for a green card/


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

sadboy said:


> This thread has become sooo lame with the bashing...
> 
> As far as the topic at hand, illegals may cost tax payers some money, but the gov. and businesses love to have them around for the cheap labor and the extra buck.


what the fukc is your point??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

that doesnt make them legal and is a small minority. most businesses dont want them here, they just hire them because they are anyway


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Another interesting discussion down the drain because people cant make an intelligent argument without personal attacks.....damn people...get an education.


----------

